# I would just like to share with you



## MikeXpop (Nov 3, 2003)

Yesterday I went up to my room, hooked up my computer speakers to my old school 80's record player, and put on some Glenn Miller (his memorial album). I turned off the lights, and popped open a coke.

Oh man.

The most relaxed I've been in years I tell you. Nothing like it in the world.

Well, I'm done rambling. You can all reply or leave now


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Nov 3, 2003)

MikeXpop said:
			
		

> Yesterday I went up to my room, hooked up my computer speakers to my old school 80's record player, and put on some Glenn Miller (his memorial album). I turned off the lights, and popped open a coke.
> 
> Oh man.
> 
> ...



I love to unwind with some nice Pink Floyd and some Zepp.  I usually turn it on, turn off the lights....relax with a cigarette(bad habit) and just groove to some Floyd for hours.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 3, 2003)

Barry White here. Guess I belong to the older generation here... (man, that was quick!) 
Anyway, love to watch the city from my huge window (on the 10th floor). Have a wonderful view and enjoy it even more during night when all those lights hare and mix into different colours..


----------



## mr. k (Nov 3, 2003)

The best time to listen to any kind of music is when your going to bed... Just lay there and your kind of half asleep so your *super* relaxed, and you just have to enjoy it.  Then you fall asleep.


----------



## MikeXpop (Nov 3, 2003)

I've been meaning to pick up some Floyd, but I need to find a used record store around here. Right now all I have is my grandparent's music. My grandfather had the same taste that I do, jazz mostly, while my grandmother listened to more country (mostly Cash and Nelson). The Jazz is easier to chill to.

My mother actually had the Beatles' White album, but my dad threw it away a couple years ago (since there was no use for it  ).


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 3, 2003)

MikeXpop said:
			
		

> I've been meaning to pick up some Floyd, but I need to find a used record store around here. Right now all I have is my grandparent's music. My grandfather had the same taste that I do, jazz mostly, while my grandmother listened to more country (mostly Cash and Nelson). The Jazz is easier to chill to.
> 
> My mother actually had the Beatles' White album, but my dad threw it away a couple years ago (since there was no use for it  ).



Then checkout an internet used CD store. Go to Google and just type in 'used cds'. You'll find a plethora of store choices.


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Nov 3, 2003)

Yeah, I have basically all the floyd there is out there, love every one of their albums.  Zeppelin is my other favorite, I love about 98% of their stuff.  I also love grooving to Hendrix, Tool, Portishead..and other things, of course these are the just the bands that i like to listen to when i relax...plenty of other music on my playlist   My favorite floyd album has to be Wish You Were Here, Animals is coming in at a close second.


----------



## Arden (Nov 4, 2003)

Heh, I'm with Konfuzion.  I just got the last 2 of the 4 CD's I recently ordered used from Amazon, Obscured by Clouds and The Division Bell.  (I got 3 Floyd and 1 Boston. )  There's nothing like Dark Side or Wish You Were Here when you just want to let it all go.

I think Wish is my favorite too; you just can't beat Shine On!


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Nov 4, 2003)

Arden   , your choice of music is very....well....very good   Rock on man   I'm only 20 years old, but I believe I began listening to floyd during some sort of errr.....well, experience I had and I fell in love with it and it still amazes me everytime i listen to it, over and over again...i'm probably sure i could probably go the rest of my life just listening to floyd if i needed to, heh.


----------



## powermac (Nov 4, 2003)

Total Konfuzion said:
			
		

> I love to unwind with some nice Pink Floyd and some Zepp.  I usually turn it on, turn off the lights....relax with a cigarette(bad habit) and just groove to some Floyd for hours.



Got to love Floyd !!!!!


----------



## Arden (Nov 4, 2003)

Yep... those 4 men are truly masters at what they do.


----------



## MikeXpop (Nov 4, 2003)

I love Floyd as well. Wish you were here is most definitely my favorite album, followed by DSotM, with Animals a close third. and Satcomer, I have all the used CD's I can handle. I need to find a store that sells vinyl


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 6, 2003)

Total Konfuzion said:
			
		

> Arden   , your choice of music is very....well....very good   Rock on man   I'm only 20 years old, but I believe I began listening to floyd during some sort of errr.....well, experience I had and I fell in love with it and it still amazes me everytime i listen to it, over and over again...i'm probably sure i could probably go the rest of my life just listening to floyd if i needed to, heh.



Right there with you, man... some sort of "experience" (or multiple experiences) turned me on to Floyd, and I haven't stopped since... hehe...  

I gotta rank Animals number one... DSoTM is great to sing along with, but Animals has to be number one on my list, simply because, for a lack of better description, the "pure animalistic energy."  That album lifts you up, then sends you spiralling back down... especially the track "Pigs."  Gives me goose bumps just singing along in my head...


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Nov 6, 2003)

Animals on a surround system is simply amazing, it will trip you out for sure...even when you aren't having an "experience". Hehe...Rock on....I hope music will always be part of my life, as it has helped me survive this far into it.....hopefully it'll help me survive the rest of the way.


----------



## powermac (Nov 7, 2003)

Floyd's music is timeless. I been listening to them since I was 10, I am now 33. Another great DVD is Gimoure's solo unplugged performance. I was fortunate to see Floyd 4 times. I hope they release some more live performances in the future. My top five.
1. Animals
2. Wish you were here
3. Dark Side
4. Pipers at the Gates of Down
5. Meedle


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 7, 2003)

powermac: I'll have to second that list.  Although I may put DSoTM before Wish, but other than that, spot on man... and I can't remember what song it is on "Meddle," but I love the lyric-less song that starts out "I'm going to cut you into leeeeeetle peeeces!"

Another big "experience" music: Peter Frampton's "Do You Feel?" is a biggie on my list... that song always reminds me of Otto on the Simpsons on LSD -- "Whoa, dude, my shoes are talking to me!"  Shoe 1: "We do not want to hurt you..."  Shoe 2: "We only want to... have... fun..."  Hehe...

...but Pink Floyd is definitely number one.  I don't know why, but Stone Temple Pilot's Core album was pretty good during times of "experience" as well... kinda hard, kinda trippy, great lyrics, some fast, some slow... pretty damn good.


----------



## Arden (Nov 9, 2003)

Meddle is:

One of These Days
A Pillar of Wind
Fearless
San Tropez
Seamus
Echoes
I believe it was One of These Days you were referring to... quite an awesome song.  As is Echoes.

I really have to get a copy of Animals.  I have Echoes (the best-of album), which has Sheep on it, and that is quite a good song... I just love that bass!

You guys like Momentary Lapse of Reason?  A lot of Floyd fans don't like it quite so much, but I love it.  I will admit, there are points it could definitely be better, but I think it has an awesome sound, which is the most important thing to me.  If it were about lyrics and story and deepness, I would like Roger Waters's solo works much better than I do (okay, not _that_ great).  Besides, I think he's whiny, especially on The Wall.

Hmm, maybe we should start a Pink Floyd thread... or not, this will do nicely, I think.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 9, 2003)

Yep, it was One of These Days... good song.

And yes, you need a copy of Animals, if not for anything else other than to get "Pigs (Three Kinds)".  
Best song on the album.

I enjoy Momentary Lapse of Reason, but that, like the Division Bell, is just a matured version of Pink Floyd.  It's a little less trippy and a lot less metaphorical.  I like "Keep Talking" from Division Bell, and I believe it's "War Pigs" from Momentary.


----------



## powermac (Nov 9, 2003)

They officially announced their retirement. All in all, I am not sad, they created the best music ever. When you think of PF, the music is simple, the message is deep. I would recommend David Gilmoure's DVD of his solo performance, the title eludes me, I let a friend borrow it. This performance, shows the master David is.


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Nov 9, 2003)

Indeed...Pink Floyd is a legend in my own blurry mind


----------



## Arden (Nov 11, 2003)

It's actually Dogs of War... pretty good song, though some people don't like it because it starts with a repetitive tune and the words don't make much sense (like what they describe, Communism).

Anybody here like Tool?  If so, do you think they are a successor of sorts to Pink Floyd?  Yes, they have a harder sound, but I think much of their stuff (and A Perfect Circle's stuff) sounds like some of what PF did.


----------



## Arden (Nov 16, 2003)

Well, I've been listening to MP3's of The Wall and Animals for the last few days... geez, can music get any better?


----------



## MikeXpop (Nov 16, 2003)

arden said:
			
		

> Anybody here like Tool?  If so, do you think they are a successor of sorts to Pink Floyd?  Yes, they have a harder sound, but I think much of their stuff (and A Perfect Circle's stuff) sounds like some of what PF did.


 I find Porcupine Tree a much better successor to floyd than Tool. PT almost has the feel down. Good stuff


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 16, 2003)

I'd have to agree on the point that Tool does not have the makings to be a successor of Pink Floyd.  Yeah, their music is trippy.  Yeah, Maynard's got some pretty deep lyrics... but it's just... well, off, I guess.  I love Tool and Perfect Circle, but never thought of them as an "extension" of Pink Floyd... never really made the connection.  I'm sure Pink Floyd influenced some of their stuff -- as I'm sure Pink Floyd influenced a lot of later bands.

I'll have to check out Porcupine Tree... never heard of them!


----------



## MikeXpop (Nov 16, 2003)

ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> I'd have to agree on the point that Tool does not have the makings to be a successor of Pink Floyd.  Yeah, their music is trippy.  Yeah, Maynard's got some pretty deep lyrics... but it's just... well, off, I guess.  I love Tool and Perfect Circle, but never thought of them as an "extension" of Pink Floyd... never really made the connection.  I'm sure Pink Floyd influenced some of their stuff -- as I'm sure Pink Floyd influenced a lot of later bands.
> 
> I'll have to check out Porcupine Tree... never heard of them!


 They have an album on the iTMS, but it's not their best (still good though). Check out the album Stupid Dream. It's quite Floyd-esque.


----------



## tree (Nov 24, 2003)

Again an indication that keeping learning things that I don't know like clooning babies is a way to continue life.


----------

